# Is Autism an issue for Australian immigration



## kallu_chakri (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 2.9 yrs Autism child. We are planing for Australian immigration. Will there be any issue with medicals ?

What all tests will be conducted for such small child...

Please let me know your experience. 

Thanks,
Kaussa


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes it is going to be an issue and could cost you your visa. If the cost to the governments more than the threshold for the first five years all your visas will not be granted. You need to select an agent with expertise in the medical issues. If the child is going to require special school or assistance in a regular school chances are you will not be getting your visa.


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

kallu_chakri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 2.9 yrs Autism child. We are planing for Australian immigration. Will there be any issue with medicals ?
> 
> ...


Hi.. I have came across the extract below in a comment section in the blog (http://asingaporeanson.blogspot.com/2012/04/singaporean-mom-seeking-advice.html):
“It is important that full and frank disclosure be made in the PR application. If your son has mild autism, you might want to get a psychologist report included with your PR application. The psychologist should have credentials recognised in Australia so that there will be no issue on credibility. The psychologist we consulted was sympathetic us, and worded the report as favourably as she could without compromising on the truth and her own professional integrity.”

Thought of just sharing it with you.


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

It could be a problem if Australia didn't want to change its policy on immigration regarding the Autism issues.
Here is a national wide spreading news about a particular case since yesterday.
Mother facing deportation over cost of son's autism overwhelmed by public support after Q&A question - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
This is really sad.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

queensland said:


> It could be a problem if Australia didn't want to change its policy on immigration regarding the Autism issues.
> Here is a national wide spreading news about a particular case since yesterday.
> Mother facing deportation over cost of son's autism overwhelmed by public support after Q&A question - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> This is really sad.


This case is a bit different as the applicant had a visa first (457) and was here and then the child was diagnosed. Had the mother remained on a 457 visa there would have been no issue but the case has only gotten the media interest as she is trying for a perm. Visa and now no longer meets the medical criteria. The OP is trying to get their first visa and the child has autism...so it's likely to be stopped at this point.


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

There has been a case where a German Doctor who was working on a 457 was not granted as 189 as his child was autic.After a huge public outcry and all, the minister intervened, and finally granted the visa, after the appeals court rejected them. I think that was the case. So you might be wasting money. Google the case. The doctor though, ultimately returned back to Germany.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

This case also is different. The doctor and son were a ready here on a temp working visa which has a higher threshold for medical costs and was trying to convert it to a 189. The OP is looking to get a working perm visa first up. The autism is going to be a major factor


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yes it is ...... my friend was rejected (190) for his son's mild autism

Only way to get a waiver is to work on 457 for two years for an employer, then the employer applies for 186 or 187 TRT stream and a health waiver.


----------



## MarkHoath (May 1, 2015)

Firstly it depends on how severe the Autism is, its a spectrum. 

Secondly if you want to pursue an application, you need to pick a pathway which offers a Medical Waiver such as 457 to ENS/RSMS.


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

I have an ADHD child, can it make problems for our grant.


----------



## Srimal (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Kallu, I just noticed your query that was put a long time back relating to your migration matter with autism child. I am just wondering whether you have got any positive response from any counterparts? Bcz I also have the same issue and looking to migrate to Australia. But as per my agent and things I learned from the Web this is not possible way since there is a very high probability to reject visa (pr) purely on the madical grounds. So would love to hear from you also. Thanks


----------

